# Spooky Paradise 2006 :>



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, there aren't many but here's a small look at our Halloween 2006 pics. :jol: Next year will be a lot better. Especially the Demon Under the Stairs. :devil: 

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/Halloween%202006/DSC00285.jpg

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/Halloween%202006/DSC00295.jpg

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/Halloween%202006/DSC00296.jpg

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/Halloween%202006/DSC00294.jpg

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/Halloween%202006/DSC00287.jpg

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/Halloween%202006/DSC00291.jpg

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/Halloween%202006/DSC00320.jpg

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j54/DarkFangBatLady/Halloween%202006/DSC00299.jpg


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

ooppss DFBL - it's trying to make me log in to see the images...


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

sorry Edwood... just fixed it. LOL hope that works :>


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good, Fangs. 


I am a little disapointed though. 








None of your ghosties are wearing spider necklaces. 
Hee hee hee.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Slimy, LMAO.... They kept running away when I tried to put them on them! :devil: hehehehe... :> (and mine was on underneath my cape)


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Good job fangs... spooky enough for me..


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi fangs -i like it ,looks goooood, is the demon under the stairs leds or is there a body to him/her ?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good, Fangs


----------

